# Photos Deleted?!



## RobbyyT (Mar 19, 2007)

Can anyone help me out ? 

I have uploaded many photos here on Rollitup, and they have been on the site for many weeks and all of a sudden they have just disappeared !!?? from my gallery .The photos were just normal budshots ! Has this happened to anyone else ? I am a little confused ..

Cheers for your help..........


----------



## ChillWill151 (Mar 19, 2007)

yea wtf i had a couple of pics too and now theyr gone. I didnt even notice till now


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know much about this particular site, but most sites the moderators will take them down after a while to save space on their servers... Just a thought...


----------



## ChillWill151 (Mar 19, 2007)

yea i dont know caus i just posted them about a month ago, but maybe they were deleted when the site went down about a week or 2 ago


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 19, 2007)

The site has gone through some growing pains the last month due to increased interest in this site, you may have to re-upload your pics.
It's all good though.
Peace


----------



## ChillWill151 (Mar 19, 2007)

yea ok thats what i thought. no problem


----------



## RobbyyT (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers for the input guys ..

Much appreciated

Robbyyt


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2007)

That was my fault, when we upgraded the server i figured i would be quick enough to backup the pics and then reimplement them into the forum, however it took a while longer then I thought. We upgraded our hard drive on this server to so any lost pics is my fault and I am sorry about that. Post them back up!

Rollitup


----------



## RobbyyT (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers,I will load them up again !!

Robbyyt


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 19, 2007)

That sucked I lost 3 pages of pictures that I dont have anymore as I deleted them from my drive after posting.Will we get our galleries back so when we post the gallery link is by or name for quick access?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Mar 20, 2007)

My ENTIRE gallery is gone but for ONE pic!

_*WTF?!*_

I ALSO delete stuff from my local HDD for security reasons. I can take more pix, but what a pain in the ass.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2007)

i have back-up. my gallery was a mess anyway. i owe you 1 house cleaning rolli. thanks.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey rollitup....The subscription dosent work properly.
I subscribed to several threads yesterday and today. now it says:
*There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.*
See what you can find out please.

On another note rollitup, 1 nice thing you might add is when yr about to click into 
a thread, it lists the pages, like *1,2, last*.....can you add the option to "*show all*"????
Thanks
v-man


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 21, 2007)

good thing i belong to 3 marijuana forums and have my files backed up in different places..


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Mar 23, 2007)

OK, I can understand losing the galleries- ONCE... but I have gone to the hassle of re-shooting AND RE-POSTING all my lost images- and NOW THEY'RE GONE AGAIN.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=1698


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

there is another solution people... Upload your pics on your own hosting... Then the only person that can delete them is you... Peace
SnapDrive.NET Free File Hosting & Storage, Image Hosting & File Sharing


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude, what mr_issues says is a great idea for you and everyone else too. I've never lost a pic this way, and you retain control over your pictures too.....getting paranoid and one click, poof there all gone.
Peace



Al B. Fuct said:


> OK, I can understand losing the galleries- ONCE... but I have gone to the hassle of re-shooting AND RE-POSTING all my lost images- and NOW THEY'RE GONE AGAIN.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=1698


----------



## memaw (Mar 23, 2007)

Um... Gallery is still broke!
I just tried uploading a pic and got a php error...

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: imagetypes() in /home/rollitup/public_html/marijuana-pics/functions.php on line 44


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

dude... SnapDrive.NET Free File Hosting & Storage, Image Hosting & File Sharing Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
Free space to save pics, videos, hell even programs... Snapdrive gives you 2 gigs of free space and 100 gigs of bandwith. See the link on my signature? Its a song that is uploaded to snapdrive... Just a example of shit that is possible.


----------



## memaw (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude... Another example of shit thats possible is a working forum that doesn't go down every other day.
I'm not sure what you guys been doing on the back end but I mean how hard is it to install VB? or transfer it from 1 server to another? I have worked with VB countless times, its easy as cake.. Mmmmm cake...
=p

Ohh and P.S. Number of Accounts - Snapdrive.NET Support Forums (4th post down) Have fun with your logged IP on snapdrive <3


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

your funny... First off I don't work for this site... second My ip address changes every time I log on... And Third..Why would you need more than one account on snapdrive? 2 gigs not enough for your pics?


----------



## memaw (Mar 23, 2007)

First off I was more speaking to the admins since I really don't know who is an admin around here. 

Second Your ip might change but other noobs might not, im trying to protect the noobs out there.

Third The reason I linked to that forum post was that I did a google search to see if they logged ips, that thread came up and shows that they do in fact log ip address, it was just to show you guys that they do.

Memaw


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

memaw said:


> First off I was more speaking to the admins since I really don't know who is an admin around here.
> 
> Second Your ip might change but other noobs might not, im trying to protect the noobs out there.
> 
> ...


Cool cool, I understand now... Yes, they record ip address... so if your on high speed don't upload illegal pics... I forgot about them doing that. Unless you know how to change your ip address that is. Thank you for pointing that out! Props to memaw!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Mar 23, 2007)

One way to keep your information secure while browsing (or posting potpix) is to use a proxy server- one you pay for, not a freebie. 

Every system you use will have an IP record on you. When you post pix here, you're trusting the good faith of the rollitup admins not to divulge your IP, which is easily accessible to them. You're also trusting that their IP logs don't/aren't or can't be subpoenaed. 

This all comes to naught when you consider King George's warrantless wiretapping scheme, where NSA wiretaps have been placed in telco exchanges, trapping a copy of all traffic passing thorough. If LEO WANTS to find you- and you're not proxied up- you'll be found. 

A proxy is a relay service you effectively remotely operate. When you click up a website, the site you are browsing knows where to send the info you want by the IP addy of your machine. A proxy sits between you and the site you are browsing so the website you are browsing or posting to only knows the IP of the proxy machine- not yours. 

Free proxies have been known to be used as 'honeypots' which attract users to the free service but trap any passwords you send through them. Gas, grass or ass- there's no free rides. Find a reliable proxy service and pay for it. I do.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

Bravo bravo


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Mar 23, 2007)

Admins have fixed the galleries! Photos are back!

Hooooooray rollitup admins!!


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 23, 2007)

memaw said:


> First off I was more speaking to the admins since I really don't know who is an admin around here.
> 
> Second Your ip might change but other noobs might not, im trying to protect the noobs out there.
> 
> ...


are you saying ip's here are logged?

extra measures have been taken to modify code from logging ips on this board.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 23, 2007)

No russor, he was talking about snapdrive.net
Im pretty sure nobody here is worried about their ip being logged from the admins on rollitup... I know im not... Peace


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2007)

memaw said:


> Dude... Another example of shit thats possible is a working forum that doesn't go down every other day.
> I'm not sure what you guys been doing on the back end but I mean how hard is it to install VB? or transfer it from 1 server to another? I have worked with VB countless times, its easy as cake.. Mmmmm cake...
> =p
> 
> Ohh and P.S. Number of Accounts - Snapdrive.NET Support Forums (4th post down) Have fun with your logged IP on snapdrive <3


You are more then welcome to take my spot on setting up this server, yes VB is very easy to administer however we have about 10 custom addons on this site that are made to benifit our users. Also the problem is not with vb it is with apache and php, using a caching system was the problem and has now been disabled, the second time the galleries were not available was because I had to modify how the images were re-sized using GD which I had to disable for the day so I could work on it.

As for the ip's I do recomend a proxy server to anyone, one is not needed for rollitup however if you frequent any other forums I highly recomend them if you are worried about your own personally security.

Take Care
Rollitup


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2007)

rollitup said:


> You are more then welcome to take my spot on setting up this server, yes VB is very easy to administer however we have about 10 custom addons on this site that are made to benifit our users. Also the problem is not with vb it is with apache and php, using a caching system was the problem and has now been disabled, the second time the galleries were not available was because I had to modify how the images were re-sized using GD which I had to disable for the day so I could work on it.
> 
> As for the ip's I do recomend a proxy server to anyone, one is not needed for rollitup however if you frequent any other forums I highly recomend them if you are worried about your own personally security.
> 
> ...


 

yeah, what he said.


thanks for everything rollitup.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> That sucked I lost 3 pages of pictures that I dont have anymore as I deleted them from my drive after posting.Will we get our galleries back so when we post the gallery link is by or name for quick access?


Hey filthy, love your avatar!!! We may not see eye to eye on politics, but you have a nice eye for the ladies, and obviously a penchant for growing MJ. Kudos.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

how do you people dig up these old threads? just wondering.


----------



## chitrette (Sep 28, 2007)

From what I hear old thread digging up is an artform closely related to trolling, flaming, and spamming, not too far removed from asshattery and dumbassedness.


----------



## linky (Nov 17, 2012)

chitrette said:


> From what I hear old thread digging up is an artform closely related to trolling, flaming, and spamming, not too far removed from asshattery and dumbassedness.


couldn't agree more!


----------

